# Smartphone Bildschirm defekt, was tun um Daten zu retten?



## danysahne333 (17. Juli 2020)

Folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein Samsung A51, dessen Display durch einen Sturz hinüber ist, man sieht also nichts mehr außer 2-3 Pixel, die aufleuchten. Jetzt würde ich gern an die Daten, die sich auf dem internen Speicher befinden, herankommen. Samsung bietet dafür leider keine passende Software an. Das Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass ich die USB Verbindung meines PC's auf dem Smartphone bestätigen muss. 

Einen OTG-Adapter habe ich, mit dem ich das Handy theoretisch mit der Maus steuern kann, aber ich müsste ja PC und Maus anschließen können.

Ist es möglich, 2 Geräte über z.B. ein Hub am Handy anzuschließen und so per USB/PC Zugriff zu bekommen ?


----------



## OldGambler (17. Juli 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------

